

Who Says Americans Spend Irresponsibly? - npguy
http://statspotting.com/who-says-americans-spend-irresponsibly/

======
trackofalljades
"That is a very responsible and logical response from the American people,
when faced with rising costs in areas where they are essentially powerless."

I think the core problem with the presumptive "conclusion" is that it leaves
out the whole issue of one of the biggest parts of "miscellaneous" or
"entertainment" expense. Many Americans spend over $100/month on media
consumption, most of it cable bills. That's pretty much sending money to the
government...not the fake elected one but the one that's really in charge,
multinational corporations with absolute power and no term limits (which shape
pretty much all of our policy on everything, including health care and
education).

So are Americans really spending all that wisely? After all, these are the
organizations directly responsible for the rising costs and dwindling quality
of both those services.

~~~
npguy
While I agree with your overall point, the details are a little off. The BLS
data calls out Entertainment separately, and that number has been fairly
constant at around 5.2 to 5.5 percent through these years.

